# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  يمه

## ام باسم

يـــمـــه ..
تكفين اسمعيني ...
يمـه بسألك شي ..
جاوبيني ..
هو صحيح اللي مات
داخل القبر يصير حي ...؟؟؟

يــمـــه ...
أسمع أنــا صوتك ..
كل يوم اسمعه ..
واذا حاكيتك هاوشوني ..
قالوا انسي ..
روحي يالله العبي .... !!

يمه تعالي ارجعي ...
والله خلاص بسمع كلامك ..
ما اخرب العابي ..
وان قلتي يالله ..
روحي نامي ..
أروح حتى ماتزعلي ..

يمه تكفين ارجعي ..
اليوم حطت لي المديره .. 
نجمه من فوق جبهتي ..
يمه سمعتها تقول..
مسكينه هالبنت صارت يتيمه ..
قالت لها ابله منيره ..
مسكينه توها صغيره ..
وش كانوا يقصدون ..؟
يمكن عشاني صرت عاقله ..
ولا عشاني دايم اسرح



يمه مريولي توسخ ..
ماكان قصدي اوسخه ...
بس تذكرت انك تقولي ..
بعد شهرين..
بشتري لك لبس ثاني ..
يمـه تعالي اشتري ...

يمـه عرفتي مها ..؟
صديقتي اللي معي ..
زاعلتني ..
تقول ماصرت انا اضحّـكها
راحت تدور غيري
عشان تلقى احد يونسهـا






يــمــه
يالله خلاص لاتمزحي
يالله قومي
تعالي معي للبيت ارجعي



يمه يمممه
نسيت شي ..
بقولك ترى بيتنا صار فاضي ..
ماحد يجينا ..
وكل اللي فيه انا واخواني ..
ليه وين اقاربنا ..؟؟
وين خالتي ..
اللي كانت تجينا ...


يمممه قوومي يالله تعالي ..
تكفين يالله تعالي ..
ماودي ارجع لحالي
والله خايفه ..
ترى امس جيتك ..
مارديتي ..
حسبتك نــايمه ..

أو اقولك ..
خلاص خلاص ..
انا بجيك بكرى ..
اذا راحوا من هنا الناس ..
تكفين يمه بكرى اصحي ..
تكفين يمه بكرى ارجعي ..



::
::

----------


## نور الولاية

أشكركم على الخاطرة الرائعة ....
ممتن للطف كلماتكم ....
ممتن لدفء تعابيركم .....
سلمكم الله و رعاكم ....

دمتم بكل ود

----------

